# VAG Tuner Show - 25th October @ Castle Donnington



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm organising a TT Forum stand for this tuning show and wondered if anyone on here with a mk1/2/3 would like to join us and park-up with other TTs.

If you're planning on buying an aftermarket exhaust, fitting a performance filter, or getting an engine tune then this might be the show for you!

------------ Some Info -------------------

**** FREE EVENT ****

*General admission from 9am on Sunday 25th October 2015 at 
Donington Park Exhibition Centre, Castle Donington, DE74 2RP
Cars parting on the TT Forum stand to arrive and park from 8am until 10am latest!

The UKs only VW-Audi indoor event dedicated to performance & tuning VAG Group Cars.
Brought to you by Bilstein Suspension & Audi Tuner Magazine*

•• FREE ENTRY FOR ALL - only one ticket per car required.
•• Located centrally within the East Midlands region.
•• Hosted by the Discovery Channel's Paul Cowland - host of Discovery's _'Turbo Pickers'_ show.
•• Meet top names in the tuning industry.
•• Competitions, Entertainment, Givaways and Sampling.
•• Magazine and Club stands - _I've applied for a TT Forum stand pack._
•• Power Select Stand.
•• Show 'n' Shine.
•• MASSIVE 5000m2 indoor exhibition hall.
•• Entry at a reduced rate to the on-site F1 museum,

*The TT Forum stand is now FULL, but to obtain FREE entry for general parking just register on the website www.vagtuner.co.uk and they'll send you an email confirmation which you just print off and show on the gate. (You might get away with just showing the email on your phone.)*

For more details on the show and info on entering the Show 'n' Shine please see: https://www.facebook.com/vagtuningshows

All Audi-VW-Seat-Skoda welcome!
Supported by Bilstein • Revo • Milltek • Tarox • Adrian Flux • PSi Tuning • Wagner Tuning • Scorpion, and many more&#8230;


















------------------------------

*Going:*
Martin [smiley=jester.gif] 
John H [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
A3DFU [smiley=sunny.gif] 
V6RUL :twisted: 
Bowen [smiley=kid.gif] 
Mattyc53 [smiley=fireman.gif] 
The Phantom Lord [smiley=dude.gif] 
Bentley [smiley=wings.gif] 
Templar :evil: 
DNA. [smiley=cheers.gif]
Baz [smiley=klingon.gif] 
Russ [smiley=smoking.gif]
Jason [smiley=kid.gif] 
Adam [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
Amy [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Phil  
Kully-B [smiley=elvis.gif] 
Sarah [smiley=devil.gif] 
Johnathan 8) 
V11TNO [smiley=drummer.gif] 
*&#8230;and that's it!!!* Full compliment of 20 cars. [smiley=deal2.gif] Everybody enjoy the show. 

I'm organising this in conjunction with the _Audi TT mk1 Forum and Community_ Facebook group as there are people on there who aren't on there who like to attend events. 
_(If you've said you're coming on the Facebook groups page then please say so, so I don't order you a ticket twice - it'd be a shame to book loads of tickets and then on the day have loads of people without a ticket left outside)_

Hopefully see you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Mk2s as well?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The show is for everyone, as long as it's in the VAG stable, so mk2s are welcome. May as well get all the TTs together whatever the mark.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

cool, I just wondered as you said... "I'm organising a stand for this for the Audi TT mk1 Forum and Community Facebook group"


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

spike said:


> cool, I just wondered as you said... "I'm organising a stand for this for the Audi TT mk1 Forum and Community Facebook group"


Er, yeh, it might look like I meant mk1 only - but as I don't have a mk2 or am part of any mk2 group I'm primarily organising it for the mk1 group and inviting anyone off here to join us. TT Forum is all inclusive after all...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Martin, I'm interested in this. Do you have details of when to get there by etc?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Not as yet John - I'll post more details when I get them. Watch this space...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Watch this space...


Watching as it's just on my door step..... :wink:


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

I have been looking into this and was going to order my ticket. Thought id see if there is a club stand as there is a parking option if your on a club stand or not when ordering.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Bentley,

Sorry for the late reply - I'm ordering a number of tickets and stand places which should cover all who've shown an interest.
You can of course order your own ticket, and depending on space it may be possible to park with us on the day (though not guaranteed), but if you want I can order you a ticket.

Vehicles should be on the stand by 10am. It is recommended that vehicles don't leave before 4pm, though those that do may be refused re-entry to the stand by the organisers. A strict 5mph speed limit is in force on site.
There are more rules regards conduct whilst on site (no animals, no glass bottles, etc) but I'll let people know them nearer the date.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Martin

Can you put me down for this please.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

I was gonna say im quite interested in this but just realised that it's on the same date as my missus birthday arghhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Martin
> 
> Can you put me down for this please.
> 
> ...


Will do Phil, though the OC will have a stand there too if you'd prefer to park with them? (Don't know if you intend to renew your membership or not?) If not then happy to have you along with us. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Manchesturk said:


> I was gonna say im quite interested in this but just realised that it's on the same date as my missus birthday arghhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I've found nothing says "Darling, I love you and Happy Birthday" more than a ticket to a car tuning show! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Except maybe dinner and flowers...

...champaign & chocolates...

...er, a surprise romantic weekend away...

...oh, and expensive jewellery...

Women are just so predictable like that. Still, have fun...


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna say im quite interested in this but just realised that it's on the same date as my missus birthday arghhhh [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 :lol: HA HA this is brill  will take this to account! great advice [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Martin,

I suppose you'll need a whipping boy to help put up the marque/gazebo?!

In other words, put me down mate. You can throw a sheet over my mk2, so it doesn't offend.

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've applied for the power select division but not heard anything back yet.
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Bowen said:


> Hey Martin,
> 
> I suppose you'll need a whipping boy to help put up the marque/gazebo?!
> 
> ...


Excellent Bowen - actually your car probably wouldn't look out of place with all the other highly tuned cars there - no coveralls needed at all!
See you there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I've applied for the power select division but not heard anything back yet.
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Ok, hopefully you'll be in with them and we'll see you there - up there with the big (or maybe not as big) boys.
If not then let's know and we'll save you a space&#8230;

Cheers. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I've applied for the power select division but not heard anything back yet.
> ...


Cheers, I will keep you posted.
They have asked for a mix of cars and I think a boosted V6 TT will be in a minority class.
Not sure what the criteria of the judging is, or whether I will get in..we will see.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Getting quite a nice list organised, though keeping it on the down-low at the mo' [smiley=smoking.gif]

Anyone else interested in seeing what tuning products are available for the TT, talking to tuning companies, seeing beautifully modified cars and getting ideas for their own projects? Maybe even grabbing a bargain or two?
Then let's know via a post here or p/m me directly and I'll get you a ticket ordered and space on the Forum stand reserved. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

If you could put me down for a ticket please.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sure Bentley, be a pleasure to have you along. Ticket and stand space reserved for ya!


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Martin,

Are you ordering the tickets for those showing interest in this thread. I keep getting email reminders to book my ticket, so just want to check.

Cheers!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Bowen,

I'm ordering a load of tickets for those that want to join the Forum stand (rather than be in general parking) so if you want I'll order you one - be great to get a load of us together again!

If there's space left on the stand then those who've ordered their own ticket might be able to join us - they'll just need to pm me nearer the date.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm seriously interested in coming to this, but I won't be able to confirm until the middle of next week at the earliest. I've got a family thing either that weekend (could be the Saturday though) or the weekend after, but it's yet to be decided. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

cherie said:


> I'm seriously interested in coming to this, but I won't be able to confirm until the middle of next week at the earliest. I've got a family thing either that weekend (could be the Saturday though) or the weekend after, but it's yet to be decided. :?


Would be nice to catch up again


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

cherie said:


> I'm seriously interested in coming to this, but I won't be able to confirm until the middle of next week at the earliest. I've got a family thing either that weekend (could be the Saturday though) or the weekend after, but it's yet to be decided. :?


The chap who's organising the show (Mark) said he doesn't need to know numbers till the end of September, and even then there maybe leeway in adding a few more at a later date. So whenever you can let us know before months end would be great.

As Dani said, be great to meet up again.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Bartsimpson,

If you could order me a ticket my man! Count me in 100%.

8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Bowen said:


> Bartsimpson,
> 
> If you could order me a ticket my man! Count me in 100%.
> 
> 8)


Will do mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm going to go to this but could you put me down for the stand too? May aswell join the other TTs rather than just go in the main car park


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Certainly will Matty.


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Certainly will Matty.


Thanks a lot. Quick question.. Ho do we get the tickets from you?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Matty,

I'll post them out before the show if you want to pm me an address. Alternatively I could meet you on the gate.

Cheers [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

How many stand passes have you been allocated, also is the stand under cover /indoors ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Templar said:


> How many stand passes have you been allocated, also is the stand under cover /indoors ?


Hi Templar,

I've no idea where we'll be parked if I'm honest (and I always am) - was just gonna see where they stuck us on the day (hopefully the weathers kind if we're outside - otherwise it's a 'who has the best wax/water beading' comp if it's not!)

We've got 20 passes in all, and I should really update the attendees list at some point.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Okey dokey Martin, currently trying to juggle a few things around for that date but will not know for sure till a little closer to the day.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok Templar - let's know what you're up to and if you want to park on the TTF stand, I'll save you a space.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've updated the front page, and p/m'd a few people who've shown an interest - if you could check your messages and get back to me, ta!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: 
I like your 1st post [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

When are posting the tickets out Martin..
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Was going to give you yours at ADI Steve and save myself a stamp.

I've posted out a load more for those that've said they're not ADIing.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Was going to give you yours at ADI Steve and save myself a stamp.
> 
> I've posted out a load more for those that've said they're not ADIing.


Cheers..lost the plot for a minute.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> lost the plot for a minute.


That's called 'senior moments'. I have many of them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > lost the plot for a minute.
> ...


I don't have 'senior moments' I'm happy to say - 'senior months', they're another matter! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Still, another person (Adam [smiley=guitarist.gif]) to add to the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

Is there a certain time we need to be there for to get to the stand?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The gates open at 8 for exhibitors to set-up and stands to start forming up, then 9am the public is let in, but they'd like everyone who should be on a stand there by 10 latest. If you arrive after 9 drive carefully (they ask for less than 5mph) to avoid the public making a mess of your bonnet should you run them over!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> the public making a mess of your bonnet


Hm, have to be very careful with the public then :roll: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't think I'd be too pleased either if a member of the public were to make a mess on my bonnet....pretty sure they are more suitable places for that :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

OK peeps - 6 days before the show and 17 of the 20 stand spaces are taken!

If anyone wants to reserve one of the last 3 places then please pm me - if you want a ticket too then please let me have your address asap.

There are over 1000 cars booked into the car parking area from the various clubs and websites attending, so there's going to be just as much to see outside as there is inside.

Because it'll be so busy with everyone parking-up getting there early (or as soon as you can after 8am) is advised.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, peeps - here's the current floor plan of exhibitors/traders that the organisers have posted up - a little something for everyone I think. Hopefully they'll post a pic of the stand plots soon so we can find out where we're parking.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like it'll be an excellent show; let's hope the weather will be kind to us [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hopefully Dani - if only I had a weather app that was accurate?!?

18 places now taken - only 2 remaining. Get in quick!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> if only I had a weather app that was accurate?!?


 :lol: :lol:

Looks like over cast and 11C


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

19 have signed up, 1 place left.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Stand plan posted up so everyone can find us fairly easily!


----------



## V11TNO (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, is there still the final place available? would love to park up with you lot 

... on the back of that, i was going to this anyway so already have a ticket, but do i need a forum ticket?? :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Stand plan posted up so everyone can find us fairly easily!


Where am I looking Martin...?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Templar said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Stand plan posted up so everyone can find us fairly easily!
> ...


First post.. :roll: 
Look for the big red letters.. :roll: 
See you there Jase.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So did someone forget to book a stand then?

I can see a TTOC plot, I can see a plot for the Mk1 TT Facebook group, but TT Forum...?

Well done.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nem said:


> So did someone forget to book a stand then?
> 
> I can see a TTOC plot, I can see a plot for the Mk1 TT Facebook group, but TT Forum...?
> 
> Well done.


Maybe Forum and FB are together.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > So did someone forget to book a stand then?
> ...


Definitely not, they posted this clarification earlier today...



> I'd just like to point out that this little happy group has no affiliation to either TTOC or TTF.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like the MK2 owners will be in the wrong place too......*runs and hides*

Enjoy ladies and gents

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We will see when Martin arrives.
I have a ticket so I must be somewhere..
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a ticket too and for someone else, and someone else will likely come too with their ticket to my knowledge. Looks like a good well attended event! Can't wait to see everyone together


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> We will see when Martin arrives.
> I have a ticket so I must be somewhere..
> Steve


Same here Steve ;-)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


Didn't go back to the beginning mate.
Looks like a decent plot...close to the indoors if it starts to rain


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

BOOM! Last place taken, so we have the full compliment of 20 cars on the stand.

But if anyone else wants to go then there's nothing stopping you - to obtain _*FREE*_ *entry* for general parking just register on the website *www.vagtuner.co.uk* (click on the 'VAG Tuner Expo' icon) and they'll send you an email confirmation which you just print off and show on the gate (you might get away with just showing the email on your phone.) Then just park-up in general parking and go enjoy the show.
And come say "hi" to anyone and everyone on the stand - we can chat about our mods 'n' sods! Can't promise I'll be on the stand all the time but you might just catch us.

And despite what some may think, everyone if free to associate with, socialise, and park with whoever they choose. At least with the Forum(s). It's a free country, and I'm not about to introduce any petty rules to the contrary telling people what they can and can't do.

So I'll see you all bright and early Sunday!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's bright sunny where I am and the wind comes from the west so good prospects for tomorrow [smiley=sunny.gif]

Plus we all get an extra hour tonight as clocks go back 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Martin..I am no longer able to use the outdoor stand place and the ticket is going spare if anybody needs it.

Lots of applications were sent for the Power Select Stand inside the arena and the organisers had to turn away 30 of the 50 applicants..but it is with great pleasure that V6 RUL will be representing the TT marque..
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Any mk3's going tomorrow ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep Dani, my tip-top weather app says tomorrow will be overcast but dry - hopefully correct too!

I saw that Steve - good work on getting inside. I've already sorted a replacement for your space outside. See you tomorrow.

Not sure If there are any mk3s going Jase, you'd think they're a bit new for anyone to want to tune one up - though someone will.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> So did someone forget to book a stand then?
> 
> I can see a TTOC plot, I can see a plot for the Mk1 TT Facebook group, but TT Forum...?
> 
> Well done.


The organisers probably forgot to add it to the stand list as the A5OC and Audisport.net are not on it either so can we just stop all the negative comments please.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

audimad said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > So did someone forget to book a stand then?
> ...


Let's not go there ay and just enjoy the show...wouldn't like to see it tarnished so let's all just get along please.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Martin..I am no longer able to use the outdoor stand place and the ticket is going spare if anybody needs it.
> 
> Lots of applications were sent for the Power Select Stand inside the arena and the organisers had to turn away 30 of the 50 applicants..but it is with great pleasure that V6 RUL will be representing the TT marque..
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Remember don't take it over 5k rpm (I know) :wink:

Have a great time everyone.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you very much for organising a brilliant day out Martin with all the usual culprits to chat to 

I'm just very sorry for letting the cruisers down (you know who you are) by turning up late and leaving early. I'll pull my socks up for next time!

Oh, and before I forget: have a super day tomorrow Martin [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=kid.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Had me a nice time at the event today, nicely organised event for its first showing, I imagine it will only get better and bigger year on year. Be good to have access to view the track as a possible addition to a future event maybe.

Thanks again for organising the forum/Facebook group to attend...same again next year and a nice way to finish the season.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for organising Martin and Happy Birthday for tomorrow. What an excellent cake from Kulley and such a friendly bunch to share it!
































































More later ...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Templar said:


> Had me a nice time at the event today, nicely organised event for its first showing, I imagine it will only get better and bigger year on year. Be good to have access to view the track as a possible addition to a future event maybe.
> 
> Thanks again for organising the forum/Facebook group to attend...same again next year and a nice way to finish the season.


There was access to the track but a was a different event and you had to pay to see it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

They were talking about having a "live" event next year - not sure what that entails...


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Well my wife and I travelled up from London. Got to Donnigton a bit later than planned (around 12:30pm), by the time I had found The TT forum stand, there weren't many cars left.

Saw some great cars; and got plenty food for thought and what I plan to do to my roadster.

Here some pics from the day:





The naughty owner of this Suzuka Grey TTRS beauty, had left his/her handbrake off and the car was in neutral. 

































Interesting alloy wheel colour choice. The guy who owned the car is definitely comfortable wearing pink.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I am that owner. Did not know i had my handbrake off 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

Was a good event, really enjoyed the show and mix of cars. Unfortunately didn't have the car there but met a couple of decent guys off here.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks to all the TT Forum and Facebook Forum peeps for coming - I think we had a pretty good group in attendance, and everyone seemed really interested and enjoyed each other's cars (mechanical advice was shared, faulty coil packs diagnosed, and cleaning tips passed between those detail-obsessive's (and IMHO some of our cars out-shone those on display inside the hall!!)) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks to Kully for the birthday cake - no idea where he got the idea for that one from? - and to everyone else who shared in some of it who stopped this fat old man from having to eat it all himself*.
[smiley=cheers.gif] 
*Although I'm sure I would have managed it myself eventually. [smiley=freak.gif] 
And thanks for the top pics John - any similarity to person or persons appearing on Crimewatch is purely coincidental. [smiley=stop.gif]

Hopefully see everyone at the next event (Stanford Hall?). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

malstt said:


> I am that owner. Did not know i had my handbrake off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thankfully you was on quite a flat surface. :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Great pictures folks thanks for sharing


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cage911 said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > I am that owner. Did not know i had my handbrake off
> ...


Yeah no harm done


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some more pics ...


----------

